# New Facebook group on Film Music - Cinesonique



## Tanuj Tiku (Nov 27, 2011)

Guys,

I have just created a small group on Facebook on film music. Please feel free to join, its an open group. 

My plan is to post lots of music and little notes/trivia on scoring and also have polls etc. and lots of other fun stuff.

In future, I will upload documents on film scoring and some technical papers if I can get the permissions etc. It might be a nice little place for Facebookers to visit and listen to some awesome film music and learn facts while you like posts and tag photos!

I am based in Mumbai and so I also plan to organise film music nights on weekends. Of course, if anyone of you is in India ever, please feel free to join us!


So, spread the word!

Here is the group link: http://www.facebook.com/groups/221227937950497/

Its called Cinesonique.


Regards,

Tanuj.


----------



## tumeninote (Nov 29, 2011)

Request sent. Looking forward to it!


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Nov 29, 2011)

Done - thanks!


----------



## ThomasL (Nov 29, 2011)

Done! Nice!


----------



## Ian Dorsch (Nov 29, 2011)

Very cool. Request sent


----------



## Tanuj Tiku (Nov 29, 2011)

Guys,

This is great! I have had an amazng response from forum members!

Please feel free to post and I am going to try to give as much as I can to this group in terms of lots of music, composers and hopefully some papers on certain technical aspects.

May be get some composers to talk about stuff as well. Starting slow for now.


Again, please feel free to post! 



Regards,

Tanuj.


----------



## maraskandi (Nov 29, 2011)

Super!


----------



## Tanuj Tiku (Nov 30, 2011)

We have our very first composer interview coming up very soon!

Stay tuned in for more!


Thanks for coming together guys! Very exciting and fun!


Tanuj.


----------



## Tanuj Tiku (Nov 30, 2011)

Our very first composer interview with Matt Gates is now available in the Docs area on the group page.

Its a great insight into film scoring! 

Check it out!


Best,

Tanuj.


----------



## Tanuj Tiku (Dec 4, 2011)

A very, very special interview coming up next! 

Will keep you guys posted.

If you still havnt checked our previous interview with composer Matt Gates, please check it out. Its available in the 'Docs' section on the group page!

Link to our group: http://www.facebook.com/groups/221227937950497


Thank you guys for joining - this is becoming a really nice space for all of us!

And thank your VI-Control - what a great community!

Best,

Tanuj.


----------



## Jean Paul (Dec 12, 2011)

Join request sent


----------



## Tanuj Tiku (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks Jean for joining!

just wanted to let you guys know that we have crossed over 250 members in just a few weeks!

Thank you all for joining. Thank you VI-control - what a great community here and so much to learn from and so many good people here!

I try to keep the group as interesting as possible!

I am trying very hard to secure interviews from composers. I have lined one very cool interview for now.

See you on the group!


Best,

Tanuj.


----------



## Mike Marino (Dec 20, 2011)

Request sent.


----------

